# What sort of Villager species did you wish was in Animal Crossing?



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 29, 2015)

For me, Its bats. I think it would be really cute with big pointed ears with their wings being their arms. And I think a Platypus would be a cute species too.

What sort of animals would you want in your town as villagers?


----------



## Dinkleburg (Apr 29, 2015)

Owls :3 I know its cliche but they're just plain cute! But yeah I agree bats would be awesome


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

Bats and platypuses would be adorable. I'd love to see maybe a Chinchilla, Sugar Glider, or a Skunk~.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 29, 2015)

Bats would be a cute addition to the villager species.


----------



## Swagone (Apr 29, 2015)

Owls!


----------



## Raffy (Apr 29, 2015)

AXOLOTLS


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think that it would be really cool if dolphins were in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

How many threads do we have on this topic?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> How many threads do we have on this topic?



Last time I checked: 3.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Last time I checked: 3.



I'm pretty sure there's more if you look in the archives.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm pretty sure there's more if you look in the archives.



I would do that, but I'm lazy and stuff.


----------



## Astro Cake (May 1, 2015)

More sea creatures would be interesting.


----------



## Story (May 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm pretty sure there's more if you look in the archives.


You can say that about almost any topic in the TBT forums if we are being frank here. xD

OT:
Uh um bats. bats would be pretty cool.


----------



## himeki (May 1, 2015)

Definitely the Alpaca! These guys are so cute, no wonder they are my favorite animal! Every alpaca would be a dreamie~​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

keishisplayhouse said:


> For me, Its bats. I think it would be really cute with big pointed ears with their wings being their arms. And I think a Platypus would be a cute species too.
> 
> What sort of animals would you want in your town as villagers?



Speaking of bats, Here's hoping they make one based off Laylee.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 1, 2015)

I wish I had a dragon

I think the only dragon in the game is drago

- - - Post Merge - - -

It would be cool to have an egytpian style jackal, even as an npc


----------



## Kirindrake (May 1, 2015)

Alpacas, turtles and/or tortoises, and since there's some "mystical creatures" villagers, maybe some kind of villager that looks like Nessie? XD Maybe also Ferrets and Otters as well? Just some ideas is all.

But I'd _really_ like to see turtle or tortoise villagers; that'd be awesome. *u*


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

On topic, I'd love it if there were squid villagers. If octopi can be villagers, why can't squids? Plus, I think they can be cute.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 2, 2015)

CHAMELEONS


----------



## kaylagirl (May 2, 2015)

I don't ever expect this to happen, and frankly, I'd rather it not because it would probably be terrifying, but I would love to see what they would do with fish villagers. o.o


----------



## NyanMeow (May 5, 2015)

First off, more superhero villagers of any species cause it'd be cool to have a super town.

Also I love axolotls so that's cool to point that out.

There aren't a lot of reptiles in the game...


----------



## Ramza (May 5, 2015)

Beetles because they're the coolest bugs.


----------



## doggaroo (May 5, 2015)

More jocks of any species!  Giraffe villagers!  Bugs!  DINOSAUR


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

bats would be super cute! i think snakes would be really interesting too! i know octopuses are in the game but i also wish that there was more than 3!


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 9, 2015)

Yep, everyone wants bats!! Including me!!! But I also think Red pandas would be adoorrrable!!!! Also maybe more marine animals like Seals  Although it would be a weird think to seem them walkin around lol


----------



## Cheape Arie (May 9, 2015)

I would want more different kind of dogs in Animal Crossing. Almost all dogs use the same model but with a different colour. Isabelle, her brother or the police dog are good examples.

As for a total new kind of Animal... Ducks? I've never seen them anyway .


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 9, 2015)

Fennec foxes!


----------



## soda (May 9, 2015)

i wish there were human villagers that had animal masks for disguises


----------



## Decious (May 10, 2015)

soda said:


> i wish there were human villagers that had animal masks for disguises



That has a lot of potential for comedy. /signed.


----------



## TillCollapse (May 10, 2015)

Even tho there are lots of dogs, I believe they should get even more to the list. Because who doesn't like dogs?


----------



## Liseli (May 10, 2015)

I have a feeling if alpacas were made into villagers, they would all be in Tier 1.


----------



## Optimistic Dinosaur (May 10, 2015)

Furries.


No regret


----------



## lyssi_24 (May 11, 2015)

I honestly wanted cuter looking rabbits and also otters cause their just so dang adorable.


----------



## Hulaette (May 13, 2015)

I would love to see geckos and lizards. Also they should have more marine animals. Not to mention humans.


----------



## Tea Time (May 13, 2015)

I'd really like to see sloths in the game, I think they'd be cute and unique.


----------



## emzybob1 (May 13, 2015)

Cute lil bats and owls!!!!!


----------



## danikaphantom (May 14, 2015)

But just imagine a little lazy opossum villager walking around town talkin about how hungry he is :3


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 15, 2015)

I think they have so much covered already. Many species are NPC bound and I wonder if they would ever make a villager species on them as they probably want to keep all NPCs really unique. I completely agree with Bats, those would be amazing! It's really hard to come up with some that are neither NPC or villager and would still work... at least for me. I do want to see more Octopusses  Love em.


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Dinkleburg said:


> Owls :3 I know its cliche but they're just plain cute! But yeah I agree bats would be awesome



Definitely agree with this! Owls are adorable


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

I think snake and moths would make cute villagers. I wish they had more species in the game. \;


----------



## rins (May 16, 2015)

Chinchilla! And perhaps more dog 3d model variations... I'd love to see a dog villager based on a shiba 

EDIT: oh wait that's Copper! lol but I love dogs with ears standing up for a villager.


----------



## shunishu (May 16, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> AXOLOTLS




yeeeesss ^^I would love to meet more of his family in the next game as main characters ... like with the kappas and able sisters



--
I think there was a post on tumblr somewhere with drawing of fennec fox villagers with ther big ears.. that was pretty cute I'd love to see that happen.
lizards like geckos could be cool too ^^
what about snails? hahaha


----------



## Moose716 (May 17, 2015)

MANTA-RAY


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 18, 2015)

Turtles would be cool lol. Maybe even some insect villagers lol. I always find it funny how some villagers are the same type of animals that you can catch in the game. Like octopi and frogs.


----------



## rabbite (May 18, 2015)

Sharks would be awesome.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (May 18, 2015)

Saigas!


----------



## allykitty (May 18, 2015)

I love the animals that have a theme to theme- like merengue/zucker/tangy are food themed- super cute! I love sweets, so it's a combination of cute and sweet  Like, if there was a villager that had a scoop of ice cream on it's head- how lovely would that be? *_* Or a pink/blue fluffy sheep that was like cotton candy 

Also, Julian is a unicorn which makes him stand out so much- I think other fairytale-like villagers would be fun. Like, a pegasus with small wings would be so adorable. 

I agree with having more species of dogs- I'd love to see a sassy pug or snooty husky haha.


----------



## crispmaples (May 18, 2015)

They should have foxes that can actually live in your town, and also dragons.


----------



## allykitty (May 18, 2015)

Starwarriormarth said:


> Turtles would be cool lol. Maybe even some insect villagers lol. I always find it funny how some villagers are the same type of animals that you can catch in the game. Like octopi and frogs.





this. every time haha. always makes me laugh


----------



## pika62221 (May 18, 2015)

Given they're anthropomorphic animals, you need something that can make good arms/legs. I don't care for the 6-leg octopi, but I would like to see them add more Japanese animals like Kappa, Tanuki, Kitsune. Yes, all 3 exist already, but they're not villagers living in your town. Same with Tortimer, need some turtles and such too!


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

owls, yes definitely, foxes,... wouldn't mind a quokka either and a few lionesses


----------



## Chupidun (May 19, 2015)

It would be nice to see underground animals, like moles! Something like Resetti moving arround the town...


----------



## ophelia (May 20, 2015)

Nocturnal critters. I agree with bats, owls, and moths. And imagine actual raccoon villagers, that'd be cute... one raccoon can have a recolor to look like a red panda.


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 29, 2015)

i think bats would be cute as well! And i know there are already aplaca shopkeepers, but i wish there were alpaca villagers, too. They remind me of alpacassos!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 30, 2015)

patriceflanders said:


> owls, yes definitely, foxes,... wouldn't mind a quokka either and a few lionesses



Yes. I was about to say owls too.

Turtles would be cute, also.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (May 30, 2015)

Chinchillas! All different colours of chinchillas!


----------



## mabadpe (May 30, 2015)

Snails perhaps, they would move really slowly through town. And maybe theres a jock one even that's super fast
And of course I'ld like jellyfishes, but not really sure how that would work out


----------



## Xintetsu (May 30, 2015)

Owls so much! I know Blathers and Celeste exist so we're probably never gonna get them but still... I wish owl villagers were a thing. Bats as well.


----------



## Mycaruba (May 30, 2015)

Llamas


----------



## charmi (May 31, 2015)

Giraffes! Not gracie but a villager one c:


----------



## Zandy (May 31, 2015)

I would absolutely love if in future animal crossing games there were dinosaur species.  I know that it's a little strange because of the museum, but animal crossing seems to like to play on this.  I found it kind of funny that the villager Katt (the Uchi Cat) in my town asked me what pet I thought would be best for her and one of the options was Cat.  It also seems as though villagers are more seen as humans/people than animals in the series like how in Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Pelly refers to the residents of your town as "people".

I'd also love to see giraffes (apart from Gracie) as neighbours and possibly whales, though, I'm not sure how that would work out xD.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd like Fennec Foxes.
I've created one in my sketchbook... I'd put it on here but the picture is too big.
It's like a cat, except it's ears are farther apart and at the edge(not the tips, the outside edge of the ears where it touches the head) of its ears there's a little fluff.


----------



## momoi (Jun 3, 2015)

i think bats would be so cute i would die

also i would like to have rats (i hate mice but i love rats, haha) and otters! i think otters would be really really cute (imagine a pastel otter with a mermaid themed house ;u; )


----------



## Soraru (Jun 4, 2015)

*we need sea pandas*


----------



## supercataleena (Jun 4, 2015)

Soraru said:


> *we need sea pandas*
> 
> View attachment 95543



YESSS.


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 7, 2015)

Red pandas, Pandas, or Foxes ;]


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 7, 2015)

Lmaze said:


> Red pandas, Pandas, or Foxes ;]



ACNL Needs red pandas.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd want dragons, phoenixes, camels (at the same time, I like how Saharah is unique); I'm sure there are more animals than these that I'd want in the game, but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

I would like weasels and giraffes


----------



## Aozz202x (Jun 7, 2015)

Racoons, Dinosaurs (long stretch, i Know), and Red Pandas!


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd like sloths and turtles.


----------



## superkell (Jun 9, 2015)

We have chickens but no chicks...I think that'd be cute, like how there are bears and little bears/cubs. Also turtles and foxes!


----------

